
Israel Bars Palestinians from Exporting Produce via Jordan - farseer
https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/israel-to-bar-palestinians-from-exporting-produce-via-jordan-as-trade-war-escalates-1.8506459
======
yostrovs
How's this relevant for HN?

~~~
ryanlol
It’s interesting, certainly doesn’t fall into the “ If they'd cover it on TV
news, it's probably off-topic.”-category.

Why would this not be relevant for HN?

~~~
yostrovs
It's some kind of obscure internal agricultural export dispute. Perhaps you
can explain why that's interesting..

~~~
ryanlol
Obscure international agricultural export dispute? I don’t know about you, but
that sounds very HN to me.

I’m not sure if that was intentional or not, but your choice of words
(internal) seems to hint at why you might not want to see this discussed.

~~~
yostrovs
If this dispute was between any other peoples it wouldn't be here at all. Try
to remember the last time something between Tibet and China being discussed
here.

~~~
ryanlol
Oh fuck off, that’s a regular topic on HN (as is the plight of the Uyghurs).
You can operate the search yourself and confirm this.

What are you hinting at anyway? Just spit it out.

>I’m not sure if that was intentional or not, but your choice of words
(internal) seems to hint at why you might not want to see this discussed.

Was I right or not?

